# i am getting no sound from my speakers



## rutzan (Jun 15, 2005)

i tried going into control panel and then sound devices but didn't know what to do then...help


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

Go to device manager and there may be a yellow by audio - reinstall driver.


----------



## rutzan (Jun 15, 2005)

there is no yellow in device mgr...


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

_Are those speakers original to your system? If so, you may need to reinstall the audio driver.If not, you will need to install the new speakers' driver. Also, you may need to research whether your speakers are compatible with your present audio card._


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

_This may sound really stupid, and I am not trying to dumb this down, but, have you right clicked your speaker icon in your task bar? You might have everything on mute or even have the volume all the way down._


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

If it's none of above reinstall driver anyway and reboot. If still no go enter bios and see if it's been disabled. Is it onboard?


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

rutzan said:


> i tried going into control panel and then sound devices but didn't know what to do then...help


Then click on the voice tab, and the test hardware button. If your test works for sound and mic, you will need to check software programs settings for the problem.

At the same time make certain that the proper devices are selected for voice playback and voice recording, and check the volume buttons for each to check that settings are correct.


----------

